# Confessions of a Teenage Procrastinator... with horses(:



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

*Haha joking!*

So just kidding, I am going to post something else today. Here's my current progress on beating procrastination:

I made my first checklist today! You see I am doing school online this year (my first and last year doing it too!) and am wayyyy behind in my courses. I will have to work through the summer sadly but I need to finish by August because I am going back to REAL school. I don't stick to a schedule very easily so I decided to make a checklist instead today. It was going pretty good, I didn't finish everything on there but atleast I made a start. _Up next_: punishing myself (no facebook, horse forum, or extra time with horses ) if I don't finish everything on my list for the day.

*Tip #1 for procrastinators*: If schedules don't work for you try checklists instead  You will find that you can get more accomplished and you don't have to stick to a routine.

Okie dokie, ta-ta for now fellow procrastinators!


----------



## myponygizmo (Apr 18, 2010)

how do you get carrots?


----------

